# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC for a present. Report what you got.
*Basic Task ii* - Close your eyes for 10 seconds without waking up.

*Advanced Task i* - Build a snowman and animate it. Has to be made of snow and able to move on its own. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Transfigure into an *Arctic Wolf*, camouflage yourself in the snow, then catch and devour an unsuspecting prey.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find the Ghosts of Christmases Past, Present and Future and experience what each one has to show you. All 3 must be completed in order to achieve Bonus Status.

----------


## bemistaken

OP,

The bonus task is soooo wicked!  I love it!  I hope I can leave 2013 with a bang by completing at least one of these task...and what a great Christmas gift it would be if I could complete that bonus task!

----------


## woblybil

I like them already.....

----------


## PercyLucid

Good tasks and well chosen tasks  :smiley:  

*My To Do list:*

- Ask a DC for a present. Report what you got.
- Build a snowman and animate it. Has to be made of snow and able to move on its own. (not doing the wolf due the last ToTY I have to work on, two transformations is too much.)
- Transform into King Kong, climb to the top of the Empire State Building, and fight it out with the military.

*Goal:*

5th of December latest.

Wish me luck! If I accomplish, entire ToTY done and Dec ToTM  ::banana:: 

And when done, will try Bonus... it is amazing.

----------


## Graywolf

Welp, out of laziness, my dream recall has kind of been deteriorating lately and I haven't even been doing reality checks or anything... Eh heh... Heh...  ::bluesmile:: 

But I will try to get back into the groove this month, and basic task I will be my LD goal every night 'til New Years.  :Nod yes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> And when done, will try Bonus... it is amazing.



It is RareCola's advanced task from last year. Since only one member accomplished it, I felt it deserved another chance this year, as the Bonus!

Good luck everyone, and better start those lucid engines.. January is going to be here before you know it!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I will definitely fail Basic II, I can never stay asleep when I do the closed eye method. But Basic I, Advanced II, and the Bonus all sound extremely fun. I used to turn into a werewolf a lot back in my early LDing days so Advanced II should be a breeze. Great tasks this month! I haven't had a LD in over a month until Friday night, so I'm hoping to get a bit of a close together streak going for December!

----------


## woblybil

Jeepers, A failure already and I just read the Tasks a few hours ago.

12/02
12:30am      (Phooey)
I went to bed at 11:00 like a good boy rolling over a dream plan in my head to ask a DC for a Christmas present and wound up in a field of dreams, Literally ! 
I dropped into a grassy opening in the forest surrounded by gnarled trees with dream balls all over the ground, They looked like shiny,chocolate-marble, ice-cream balls and as I tried to will open each one Rumplestiltskin popped up and destroyed it with a wand and seeing each one go poof in a cloud of dust I woke up before he could ruin them all......Now what do I do ?  :Sad: 

PS: I was watching the series "Once Upon A Time" Before I went to bed..I wont do that anymore, I was fully aware and yet I was powerless over him.. Not a very good DC to piss off  :tongue2: 

I did it again but I didn't think to do it as a task so it don't count so I'll just add it on here  :smiley:  ..
 6:30am I fell asleep thinking of the Pixies on my desktop then I was there in the woods in a beautiful scene with the moonlight and the Pixies only about two inches tall welling up out of a hollow tree flitting around the stream dipping and lighting the woods with many colors like lighted butterflies and as they grew bolder they came closer, I sat very still remembering somewhere being told they were dangerous and they started landing on me tickling and pulling the hairs on my arms and I thought how wonderful it felt to just close my eyes and lay back against the log listening to the trickle of water and feeling them landing on me and after the longest time I fell asleep there and woke up in another dream.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I haven't tried the advanced or bonus ones yet, but I did the two basic ones

Basic I: 
    I was in my house and it was pitch black, nighttime, and i tried to turn on a light switch (wouldn't work). Instantly, I knew that I was dreaming and so I walked through the wall to get outside. Nighttime in dreams freaks me out, so I imagined a sun rising over the horizon until i eventually got it to be about dawn. I then asked for a dream person to come talk to me, and an old woman appeared in the driveway.
    I asked her if there was anything that she would like me to have and she pulled a magnifying glass out of her pocket. She told me that if I am ever confused about any situation, that I only need to use the magnifying glass to look closer at what is going on. With this tool, she told me, there is very little that I cannot understand. She gave me another object also, but I forgot what it was when i woke up.

Basic II:
    I don't remember how I became lucid, but I remember that I felt like creating stuff. So I made a bunch of tropical trees and bushes pop out of the ground. I then saw a giant mushroom in the middle of a large grassy clearing, and I remembered that I wanted to try meditating in this dream. I figured, what better spot to meditate in dream land than on a giant mushroom. So I sat down on the mushroom, closed my eyes, and focused really hard on the maintaining the dream world even though it was all dark. I'm sure it lasted longer than 10 seconds, felt more like 10 minutes, but eventually it turned into another dream and I lost consciousness until I later realized that I was dreaming again and got a little upset that I couldn't hold the meditation longer.

   But yea, I'll try the advanced ones tonight. I've been playing around a lot with invisibility and transformation lately so the wolf one will be fun!

----------


## StephL

Ooh - lovely - I like them!!
And I hope for a motivation-surge coming along with them as well!

How is this with the Christmas Carol?
I interpret it as asking my subconscious for showing me something in my past and present, that is not so nice - and have it extrapolate, where furthering these negative aspects would lead in the future.
This could almost be called a dream-therapy setting, if you go about it so.
I wonder, if I can gather something, which also after awakening feels like a valuable insight.
This could even lead to a change of attitude in some respect, and be of a real personal benefit, I think..

Hehe - but I´ll start out basic - this time trying to do them all.

Lovely present, your looking glass, anotherdreamer!!

Aand - woblybil - I love pixies!!
What you mean - on your desktop? Like on your pc-wallpaper or on your table, you got pixies?
Congratulation - this is a most lovely decoration - and great they came alive and were nice - they probably would have done some sort of mischief in my dreams - I imagine them pulling pranks all the time - but friendly, tickly pullings of hairs - niice!

----------


## woblybil

> And - woblybil - I love pixies!!
> What you mean - on your desktop? Like on your pc-wallpaper or on your table, you got pixies?
> Congratulation - this is a most lovely decoration - and great they came alive and were nice - they probably would have done some sort of mischief in my dreams - I imagine them pulling pranks all the time - but friendly, tickly pullings of hairs - niice!




I have been told by DC's that if you even accidentally injure one by brushing it aside that they may turn aggressive.....I have them on my desktop wallpaper, I don't remember where I found them but I can PM them if anybody wants...

----------


## StephL

Oooh - please put the pixies here: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-view...ml#post2063804
That would be nice!
 :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats anotherdreamer!!

Knock em out early this month guys! December is gonna get busy. I really want to do the eyes closed one and the wolf one. I wonder what a raw bunny would taste like. (sorry, tried to avoid the gore, didn't happen)

----------


## Sensei

hmmm... I think I like these.  :tongue2:  I seem to really connect with them. Gonna definitely do the 10 second one... and probably try the wolf one. I am easily a wolf, so an arctic one shouldn't be too hard... And I already eat things. Might take out some other goals by killing some enemies that way. haha.

@Woblybil
You should fight rumple. Shouldn't be too hard if you have watched far into the show. I can think of two different ways at least. Not to mention the other ways to fight people that are strong.  :smiley:  Then you won't have to worry about him again.

----------


## Tzologeist

Noob to the site, but not new to dreaming. I am actually really interested in the asking a dream character for a gift task. I am hoping that just signing up for this site is enough to catapult me into some lucid dreaming tonight AND remember at least one of these tasks.

----------


## Zyangur

Awesome tasks  ::D: . I remember the bonus one from last year.

----------


## Sivason

Very nice stuff. I want to be that arctic Wolfe and get bourghed into actually cold snow. It could close its eyes for awhile. Then I could charge a crazy animated snowman.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I just did both the advanced ones in 1 dream  ::banana::  (I tried these for the first time the previous night, but the dream took another turn when I gained lucidity and I didn't remember the tasks)

It started with me trying to go to sleep, practicing WILD. I was trying to make it a snowland, but I've been playing a lot of AC-black flag lately, so it turned into a beautiful, tropical, Caribbean land. I managed to create the world, get into it, but i got lost in the dream pretty quickly. After a couple hours of hanging out, running around in tropical land, I spontaneously became aware that it was a dream. It was weird because there were no signs, it was like a switch went on and I knew it was a dream again.

Instantly I thought, Okay! arctic wolf and snowman, go!

Advanced ii:
It was still tropical land so I turned a small area of it into a snowland.  There was a black crater there where something had crashed, don't know what that was about. I turned myself into a wolf, and there was another wolf standing in the crater. It was giving me the evil-eye and snarling at me. So we battled and I beat him up. Then I hid in the snow and waited for a minute and a little bunny came hopping along. I jumped on it, ripped it open, and started eating it. It both tasted and had the texture of some cheap, industrial carpet. I've never eaten rabbit before, so I guess that's what my mind thought rabbit might taste like, carpet.

After that, I went and hung out in a kennel that was in a tree (back in tropical land). There were two other kennels in other trees nearby with other strange dream creatures in them and we hung out and talked for awhile. I remember it started to get extremely hot with all my fur, so I changed back to a human and jumped down.

Advanced i:
I could feel an adrenaline rush kicking in, so I knew that I was about to wake up. I hurried and walked to a new snow patch, lifted the snow off the ground into the atomized-shape of a snowman, solidified it, and then drew a cute little face on him. I let him live and he instantly started to act like a loving cat. He bumped his snowman head against my face and started purring at me. So I pet him and gave him a hug, then I woke up.

I'm excited to try the bonus one next  :bedtime:  maybe I'll try it tonight if I become lucid again

----------


## PercyLucid

* Last ToTY done!!!!!!! I can't believe myself... I had my doubts in pulling off the last one*

03.12.2013The Legend of Zelda, Asking for a present and trampling over New York as King Kong. (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A C C O M P L I S H E D!!!! Last ToTY and both ToTM December!!!

Sometimes I cannot believe my subconscious how it helps me! Dream Incubation works like a charm... pulled the Advanced II in a very easy way! And did some others too! Wohooo. Task of the Year done in less than a month an a half... just amazing.

I was in some weird house with people I did not know anything about. The house was very big, but even though from the inside looked like a house, it was an apartment. All the walls were gray, like made out of concrete without any painting. All the furniture looked kind of old and with a lot of dust. I was playing The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess... And those of you have played, you know that Link transformed into a wolf in several events of the game... sure this was not an arctic wolf... just a weird type of wolf. I realized I was dreaming, because I did not know the place where I was at and because I beat that game years ago. I looked at my hands and they looked pretty big, plus the fact that my thumb was like a feet away from my Index finger, and my Index, was wavy. I stood up flinging away the ps3 controller but realized that I had half of one of the task done. I first visualized the game scenario to be around me instead of in the tv (did this in the past already, and if I am not mistaken, this was in other ToTM December, lol) I found myself into the game, but the game scenario changed, it was all full of snow, I could not even see a fragment of green on the trees. Link (either normal and wolf form) was gone, but the Twilight princess was still there, looking at me (for those who you do now know, she both rode link as a wolf and had something to transform him into a wolf if I recall well) I asked her to please transform me into an Artic Wolf, not the regular one. I heard her odd metallic laugh and she hit me with a stone until all I could see was the snow. My dream started to fade fast and I started to run, looking up in the sky, but I felt weird. I realized she successfully turned me into an artic wolf. 

I saw a bush full of snow and I decided to hide inside of it, until I was completely camouflaged. I saw a weird looking orc (hey, it is still a pray...) with a wooden sword... I jumped on him and started biting him until it banished. It actually banished instead of just dying and/or living a body.  Advanced II done.

I now wanted to go back home and keep working on the tasks, so I closed my eyes a few times (not during 10 seconds and neither wanted to try, that is an almost sure waking up... not for me) until I was back home, as a human, but I was confused and my dream faded.

I had a false awakening in bed, it looked like my bedroom, but I knew I was not in my house. Which helped me to turn lucid again. My wife was still in bed and I went to the living room. I started to look into some drawers for a cigar. I do not smoke cigars, but I felt I needed to do something with one, until I heard my wife moving out from bed and going to the bathroom. I recalled the basic task of asking for a gift. I ran to my wife and told her, "Can you give me a Christmas gift please?" She smiled at me and said, "Sure." She went to the living room and spawned a bag out of nowhere. She pulled three small alarm clocks. She said that those three were my gift. She smiled at me and said, "Look, it is 1:32 am" I knew in waking life it was much later, but whatever. I also sang a Christmas Carol. as I thought it was another of the basic tasks as well... 

With both ToTM done, I focused on the last task of the Year. I was going to leave my house, and as I was leaving, my dream started to fade really quick to the point of almost awakening. I pulled off my best stabilization technique. Grabbing something from the Dream World and focusing on it. I grabbed onto the staircase handrail. It was metallic and very cold, lucky me! I started to see the dream again, until the dream quality went great again. As I exited the building, there was a doorman who said, "Sir, grab your free coffee!" I turned back and replied, "No need, I am sleeping." The doorman looked at me like if I was nuts. I took of for a small flight to make the dream quality increase.

I started to walk down the street and I was focusing on teleporting to New York. As I kept walking, I saw snow and turned right on a street and saw a ton of huge buildings. I was next to a random DC who apparently, was my friend. She said to me, "Look, the Empire State Building, and it is not destroyed!" It made sense to me in the moment and I grabbed it and started to climb it. I grew up in size like 10 times. My arms were as wide as the building itself, but I was still in human form. As I climbed the building, I started to roar and make monkey noises. After a while climbing, my arms started to become thick and hairy. Suddenly, my arms were covered in dark brown hair and so my entire body and kept transforming until I was an ape... and since I was giant, well, I was King Kong. I kept climbing until I reached the top. The very top of the Empire State Building was not bigger than my hand, and I started to roar even harder. There was a small speaker on the empire state building, and a very annoying intense alarm started to sound, it was like one of those apartment fire alarms. I heard the sound of jets around me and police cars on the street. I started to move one of my ape arms while the other one was holding onto the building. I knocked down a couple of jets and then, jumped from the building to the ground, smashing some cop cars. I was almost as big as the building and started to run, breaking other buildings around. 

I started to run away from downtown until I was back to normal size again and (I believe) human again. I kept running and thinking what else I needed to do, but the dream started to fade even faster. I tried to save it, but I was feeling my body in bed and even hearing waking world noises until I woke up.

----------


## StephL

Wow congratulation and thank you two - I find this so interesting to read!!
 :smiley: 





> I just did both the advanced ones in 1 dream  (I tried these for the first time the previous night, but the dream took another turn when I gained lucidity and I didn't remember the tasks)
> 
> It started with me trying to go to sleep, practicing WILD. I was trying to make it a snowland, but I've been playing a lot of AC-black flag lately, so it turned into a beautiful, tropical, Caribbean land. I managed to create the world, get into it, but i got lost in the dream pretty quickly. After a couple hours of hanging out, running around in tropical land, I spontaneously became aware that it was a dream. It was weird because there were no signs, it was like a switch went on and I knew it was a dream again.
> 
> Instantly I thought, Okay! arctic wolf and snowman, go!
> 
> Advanced ii:
> It was still tropical land so I turned a small area of it into a snowland.  There was a black crater there where something had crashed, don't know what that was about. I turned myself into a wolf, and there was another wolf standing in the crater. It was giving me the evil-eye and snarling at me. So we battled and I beat him up.* Then I hid in the snow and waited for a minute and a little bunny came hopping along. I jumped on it, ripped it open, and started eating it. It both tasted and had the texture of some cheap, industrial carpet. I've never eaten rabbit before, so I guess that's what my mind thought rabbit might taste like, carpet.*
> 
> ...




I was wondering - if I do this - I might be a bit repulsed by too life-like a taste of warm blood.
Maybe I would taste something else as well - but not after posting this .. ::roll:: 
Also - if the dying would be realistic - but _do it fast_ sounds like a good idea ..

But petting friendly and purring beings is quite popular, I noticed - including myself here..  :smiley: 







> * Last ToTY done!!!!!!! I can't believe myself... I had my doubts in pulling off the last one*
> 
> 03.12.2013The Legend of Zelda, Asking for a present and trampling over New York as King Kong. (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> A C C O M P L I S H E D!!!! Last ToTY and both ToTM December!!!
> 
> Sometimes I cannot believe my subconscious how it helps me! Dream Incubation works like a charm... pulled the Advanced II in a very easy way! And did some others too! Wohooo. Task of the Year done in less than a month an a half... just amazing.
> ...




What I have wondered - is it often, that you false awake from lucid dreams and come back to lucidity by that means of recognising it?
Are you in the habit to check every awakening in some way?
And - throwing stones is not what she does in the game, or does she? Nasty.. ::D: 
Will remember the grabbing something!
I said "Carol" - hehe, soz, if connected - I am not actually acquainted with this story a lot - might go ahead and read or watch something!


Something especially for Ophelia and your dark tastes:



Translation:
Rabbit: Oh my god - this does hurt like shit!
Snowman: Told you so!

And created by translated from german: notfunny

----------


## woblybil

> Oooh - please put the pixies here: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-view...ml#post2063804
> That would be nice!



Asked is done..noite de fadas coloridas Vetor - ForWallpaper.com

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I did the wolf task last night, but not too sure if I did it 100% right. I'll leave the judgement up to you Ophelia, but I personally think I was pretty close.  :wink2:  

Shit Everywhere, Deer Attack, and Possible TOTM Success

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awww I can't see the image, *Steph*, probably because you linked it directly from your gmail.

And congrats *Percy*!!! I love that you attacked an Orc  :tongue2:  And *ineverwakeup*: that was... wow. I've never eaten a person in a lucid dream. What did poor Corey taste like? Also, congrats!

----------


## Tzologeist

December 3rd: Basic Task 1: I was inside my bedroom (but the location was one when I lived with my parents when I was a kid) and I look outside my window and wonder if I am dreaming. My method of checking is if I can press myself through the window, I CAN, and I sort of slither/droop out and pool to the ground (I guess I turned into pudding for a bit there), and when I on the ground I pull myself together (my window was pretty high off the ground but it was not a two story house) there I encounter a sort of otter/man monster. It is wearing a lot of clothes, something like armor. I ask it if it will give me a gift, and it disappears for a moment around the corned of the house and returns in a few seconds extending its hand/paw and I take a round metal object from it. It is about the size of a quarter, about one eighth on an inch thick, a matte gold color and concave. It is very like a button without any sort of holes to sew a thread to. I don't remember if I said thank you or not.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Poor Corey, he tasted like chicken actually lol. But I've done this numerous times when I used to play around as a werewolf. Your dreams alter it every time. First two times it tasted like water chestnuts(gross), the next time was expired jelly(really gross), and the only other time I remember it tasted like pita bread(okay). Poor DCs.

----------


## StephL

Ah - so - taste is something quite "far-fetched" in dreams, maybe?
How nice - you had a chat while eating your friend ineverwakeup!
Congrats on the small metal object too, of course!
Cool pixies - downloaded! 
When I think of pixies - they are just normal green, and mostly male - got to think of "electric elves" when I saw the pic - thank you!
Aand - my pic should now also appear on your screens.. ::bluesmile::

----------


## StephL

First tiny little step: I had a very short LD episode after a lot of sleep - and after snapping right out and awake I went right back in.
Will write DJ later.
Anyway it was summer - I hovered over a street and then flew on a bit - shouting as loud as I could "snow" "I want it to snow" for a little while.
This - and the little one before - were the first LDs where I tried shouting something, by the way.
And it worked.
Started snowing and more and more and some snow lay on the ground finally too.
So - down I went to a place where there was a bit more of it.
When I grabbed some of this snow - it was really cold and felt like snow!
Funny thing is - there were two children sitting close by - and they had snow on their heads and faces.
As if they had just sat there in the quite thick snowing for half an hour or so.
It was a bit more snow than I first saw covering the ground.
So - I took this snow from their heads to start building - they were looking a bit weird at me - but didn´t complain.
Meanwhile - there was more snow everywhere and I built a snowman - good size - but only snow.
I was feeling the dream collapse - there was no time to decorate it or give it a face or anything - but I stood a bit in front of it - visuals fading - and tried willing him alive before I wake up again.
But no - it started melting a bit, only..
Next time!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I did basic i and advanced i!! 





> BOOM! I remembered the basic I task right away, so I looked for a dream character. My mom was in the frozen aisle too, looking through some frozen items. I said "Mom?" and she looked at me. "Can I have one of my Christmas presents early this year?" She said "Ok" as she started pushing her cart towards one of the registers. When we got in line, there were some floral arrangements on one of the endcaps. She picked one and gave it to me. It was a small, thin glass vase with 4 orchid blossoms in it. They were the most intense, hypercolored purple I'd ever seen. I said "Wow, thank you mom!!" And I was fiddling with them, kinda rearranging them. As I did that, 2 yellow gerbera daisies also appeared in the vase, then 3 roses too. I'm glad that happened, because it kinda snapped me back into the fact that I was dreaming, so I could do another task. I said "Ok by mom, I gotta go do some stuff," and I just set the vase in her cart.
> 
> When I got outside, it had snowed everywhere. ANd it looked like a tiny town in Montana or something, with mountains everywhere and everyone dressed like they were going to go ski. I took to flight, and just swam in the air. I tried to think of another task, and all I could think of was the snowman one (and how I kinda didn't really want to do it). As I was in the air, I saw AND heard wolves and bears in the mountains. I thought how much I really wanted to fly there and either battle or befriend them (wolf task HELLOOOOO... oh well). I promised myself I would after the task. I landed on a nice pile of snow across the street from the grocery store. It didn't seem like enough snow, so I willed it to snow (a skill I acquired from one of last year's tasks  ). After a few inches accumulated, I got straight on my knees and started trying to form the traditional snowman from 2 big balls of snow. But they would morph a bit while I was making them, and the falling snow kept accumulating around him, basically forming him back into a big amorphic snow pile. I decided to go with it, and instead of sculpting a snowman, I decided to carve him out of the giant snow pile. I made him look a little cubic, with a weird mouth. Kind of like a cross between a robot and an Aztec god. I wasn't even using my hands, I just willed chunks of snow to fall away, leaving the relief of a snow-robot, partially embedded in the drift. I said "Ok, WALK," and when I did, he stepped out of the drift, and marched kinda robot soldier style. At this point, he wasn't even snow anymore, it was pure, clear ice somehow. Probably because I felt a bit like I was doing an ice sculpture rather than snow molding, if that makes any sense. Satisfied with my marching iceman, I thought about heading for the woods, but then I woke up.

----------


## NyxCC

Not sure if this counts, but it was absolutely awesome!  :smiley: 





> Jude Law is to my right now and we are still in some sort of transportation. I briefly wonder whether to announce that this is about TOTM, but just say, "Please give me a present", or something along those lines. He looks at me surprised, especially after my long cosmetics speech, like he didn't expect me to want anything from him. I add "It can be something small", thinking it doesn't have to be expensive. He comes closer and gives me a super sexy kiss. We continue kissing for a while, while I contemplate this. The dream fades and I head for the journal.



In the future with Jude Law

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yaaaaaay!! That totally counts!

I was kinda hoping that someone's xmas present would be a smooch, or something even "better." High Five man, Jude Law is super sexy too.

----------


## StephL

Oh - coool - congratulation you two!
 :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

good ones  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Yaaaaaay!! That totally counts!
> 
> I was kinda hoping that someone's xmas present would be a smooch, or something even "better." High Five man, Jude Law is super sexy too.



OK, well then!   Haha didn't consider this.   Dream goal consolidation....!

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at Basic Task of the Month (the one where you ask for a gift.)  A little weird, but I was amused...   :smiley: 





> "Hey!" I say. "Go ahead and give me my gift now." She nods, reaches under her desk, and pulls out a greeting card in an envelope. I will the greeting card to be open and the envelope just sort of vanishes. The cover of the card is some kind of abstract painting and the inside just has some simple handwriting in pen that read: "THANK YOU FOR THE CARD!"



Full dream: Spellcasting 101 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Good job to everyone who's completed a task so far! It's still really early in the month too!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh sorry to double post, but Ophelia it appears I have Basic wings, but I didn't complete the basic task, only the advanced

----------


## Sivason

I *did the advanced task, kind of*... I transformed into an arctic wolf and ran around, then chased a rabbit, but never caught it. So not bad, but shortof the described task. I forgot to ambush and never got to catch the rabbit. I will have to try again.

In the same dream *I did the basic task about closing my eyes*. Hereis the DJ link, TOTM 1 close and 1 success Wolf/Eyes - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oopsies ineverwakeup, sorry about that

and congrats Sivason!! hope you get Bugs next time

finally, I feel like CL is going to get the wolf task this month, I don't know why  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

I had a non lucid episode, where I asked for a present and got given something beautiful - bit of the "incubation" coming through, it seems.
Hopefully next time it will be in lucid and a surprise!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

It's all good Ophelia lol

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Pretty sure this counts as complete. Did Basic I, and I had quite the surprise: 

Interesting Events, Driving Problems, and Basic TOTM

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I read it and I was like ' yay candy!!' Then nope, DC is a bastard lol

Oh well, congrats on the totm. Just because he tried to make you pay for the gift doesn't mean it don't count  ::chuckle::

----------


## StephL

I was wondering, if somebody will ask for a gift, and either not get even the promise - or no gift after all.
Sorry for you there ineverwakeup - but also congratulation - nasty DC with his curls and beard!!
Cheaty-cat, him!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

After 3 nights of no lucid dreams, I finally got a chance to try the bonus last night.

I started with the ghost of Christmas past:

I became lucid by a flaw in the logic of the dream, I don't remember what it was though. I became lucid while driving a car, so I stopped the car, got out, and waited for the ghost of Christmas past to come say hi to me. The dream fell apart pretty quickly, faded to a black intermission.

Another dream started where I was at a house. There was a dream lady sitting outside the house; she had short red hair and a very light complexion. I was feeling a little bit unsure of my abilities (since I failed to get a Christmas ghost to come talk to me) so I figured I would start with something easy - I took control of this woman and made her go into the house with me. When we got inside, she told me, "I'm Ameli! Ghost of Christmas past". I made a huge grin and said, "REALLYY??"

She grabbed me by the hand and took me through a window-portal which took us to a shopping mall with little kids all over the place, I think it was one of those Santa Clause mall things. But I didn't stabilize the dream soon enough and it started to fall apart, my vision faded, and I opened my eyes. For about 30 seconds I was convinced that I was still dreaming and what I was seeing with my eyes was part of the dream, but then I realized I was just awake. Another failure, but at least it was a first step  ::mrgreen::  maybe tonight I'll get further.

Do all three Christmas ghosts have to be in the same dream, or can they be in multiple dreams?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Perhaps I'll see him again, and I can show him he done fucked up

----------


## KarmaSangye

LUCID
*There was allot that happened before this but I will start here. While exploring the dream neighborhood I thought task of the month! I started to searching this house I was next to but nothing. The house was dark and kind of creepy. Then I walked around outside for a bit enjoying the bright beautiful day. There was a point were I just extended my hands to my side doing circles while being mindful the warm sun, great feeling! Then I notice an older Indian lady walking up to her house. I ran up to her saying, can you give me a gift? She is Yes!, then took off her necklace to give to me. The necklace had three diamonds in it. After that I felt extremely close to her, we held hands and took a walk. I didn't wanna be away from her. It's like we were best friends. It wasn't necessarily lustful but there was something passionate about it .

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> After that I felt extremely close to her, we held hands and took a walk. I didn't wanna be away from her. It's like we were best friends. It wasn't necessarily lustful but there was something passionate about it .

----------


## Nazrax

Over the weekend, I got my first-ever DILD from an FA and used it to do Basic 1:





> I ask my wife if she has anything for me. She says she does, but she wants a quick kiss first. I kiss her, and she walks off towards the kitchen to get whatever it is. I realize that I shouldn't let her out of my sight, since she might disappear if I do. I go after her, following her into the kitchen. I don't see her in the kitchen, and I get worried. I shout a dream command WIFE, but nothing happens. I walk through the kitchen, though the dining room, and back into the living area. I pass an older, well-dressed man carrying a Psalter; I completely ignored him, but I think he was the butler. As I'm walking into the living area, my wife comes out of the kitchen carrying one of our old hymnals. She gives it to me, saying it'll go well with the hamburger.



I guess I had singing on my mind? And food? Alas, I never got the hamburger. Here's the full entry.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> finally, I feel like CL is going to get the wolf task this month, I don't know why



Looks like you called it!  I *succeeded* at Advanced Task of the Month (the wolf one).  I didn't eat every last morsel, but hopefully this counts because the meal was completely disgusting.   ::chuckle::   This one was a big one for me since a wolf transformation was already a big goal of mine.  Thanks for the great task idea!





> I remember Task of the Month to turn into a white wolf, hide in the snow, and hunt down a meal. I still feel all crazy from my mantra and the insane confidence I had at the start of this dream. I shout in a booming voice that's not my own that "I AM THE WOLF!" Immediately my hands curl into white paws. I practice running a bit on all fours and it's not bad! I kind of get the sense that I'm sort of bent over like a loping hunchback / werewolf thing but hey, close enough!  
> 
> I go on a brief, profanity-laced tirade about how there's a bunch of snow to my right, and yep there it is. I hop my little wolf-feet into it and crouch down, looking to my left for some prey. Immediately I spy two potential targets: the closest is a large skunk and the other is an orange, semi-spherical alien thing with tentacles. The skunk's closer and the alien makes me a bit nervous, so I pounce on the skunk.
> 
> My teeth rip into him and I tear a big chunk away. Fortunately none of this is bloody but the skunk stares at me in shock. The skunk meat tastes atrocious. It's like chewing on a fart. I can't remember whether I'm supposed to eat the whole animal so I take another bite. This time it's more gummy and tasteless at first but after a bit of chewing, nope, this bite's all farty-tasting too. I hope this is good enough because I've had enough of being a carnivore.



Full dream: I Am the Wolf - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## proctree

Totally gonna try Advanced II, it just seems AWESOME. I've been having trouble trying to exercise any kind of dream control besides changing to properties of objects, but I guess I'll just dream myself as a wolf from the start rather than shapeshift into one. I mainly rely on tactile impulses to keep my dream stable, and I've never touched a wolf paw, so that's gonna be kinda hard too. Still, it's simply way too awesome not to at least try. I have a few free hours, I think I'm gonna attempt a WILD after I finish studying.

----------


## StephL

Ooh - what a great dream CanisLucidus!!
Do you do this often - this "I shout in a booming voice that's not my own"?
I could imagine, this brings a bit of an atmosphere into this out loud method - makes it more "credible", maybe?

"orange, semi-spherical alien thing with tentacles" - loving this - maybe it would have tasted like orange?
I think, I would have taken this - because who knows what I would mean by "skunk" .. hehe.

"I still feel all crazy from my mantra and the insane confidence I had at the start of this dream." 
"The world is yours"

So this instant-WILDed you? Wow!
Did you say "yours" or "mine"?
Do you think, this is more powerful for the imagination than self-talk?

I might totally over-interpret everything - then I´m sorry - but I find it so fascinating!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh damn CL, way to take one for the team! You know you're in the club if you'll eat fart-flavored skunk for some wings. +10 man.

And great job everyone else. I love all the different DCs and the gifts they give, and the reasons behind them lol.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Ooh - what a great dream CanisLucidus!!
> Do you do this often - this "I shout in a booming voice that's not my own"?



Thanks!   :smiley:   No, this isn't something I do all that often, but it does happen occasionally when I'm super confident.  I get a little theatrical in those dreams, ha ha...





> "orange, semi-spherical alien thing with tentacles" - loving this - maybe it would have tasted like orange?
> I think, I would have taken this - because who knows what I would mean by "skunk" .. hehe.
> 
> "I still feel all crazy from my mantra and the insane confidence I had at the start of this dream." 
> "The world is yours"
> 
> So this instant-WILDed you? Wow!
> Did you say "yours" or "mine"?



Yeah, I don't know what the orange alien would have tasted like but now it's seeming like that would have been the smarter thing to try considering how the skunk tasted.   ::chuckle::   And right, as soon as I rolled over and started the mantra, the in-dream WILD began.  Now keep in mind that this took placed during an NLD, and I've found (and I think you will too) that if you can convince yourself to begin a WILD attempt during an NLD, you'll immediately start transitioning into a lucid dream.  I never instantly transition like this if I go from fully awake, but if you're already dreaming, WILD attempts are generally 100% and immediately successful.  It's pretty awesome!





> Oh damn CL, way to take one for the team! You know you're in the club if you'll eat fart-flavored skunk for some wings. +10 man.



Ha ha, thanks!  I felt so hardcore after spending a lucid dream eating flatulence-flavored skunk... so worth it to finally get to try the wolf transformation!   ::D:   Highly recommended to anyone who is considering it!  Just choose your prey more wisely than I did.   :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry you had to eat a skunk CL...

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I have a question regarding the bonus - Do we have to encounter all three spirits in one dream, or can it be over the span of 3 dreams?

I'll have to give Basic I a shot, that sounds like a good one to start on.
on wings of beginner's luck i ride

----------


## CharlesD

Got one last night, and just remembered to come in here and post it.  I was walking around with my wife and went lucid because she said something out of character.  I told her I was dreaming and she said, "That's nice."  I asked her for a gift and she said, "I'll cook you dinner."  The dinner kind of just appeared there on a plate, but we didn't eat much of it before......well......the rest is none of your business.  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Got one last night, and just remembered to come in here and post it.  I was walking around with my wife and went lucid because she said something out of character.  I told her I was dreaming and she said, "That's nice."  I asked her for a gift and she said, "I'll cook you dinner."  The dinner kind of just appeared there on a plate, but we didn't eat much of it before......well......the rest is none of your business.



That's so romantic  ::smitten::  I was just telling another staff member how much I love it when members "none-of-your-business" with their real life partners.





> I have a question regarding the bonus - Do we have to encounter all three spirits in one dream, or can it be over the span of 3 dreams?
> 
> I'll have to give Basic I a shot, that sounds like a good one to start on.
> on wings of beginner's luck i ride



Since it's Christmas, if you manage to get all 3 ghosts before the end of the month, then it's bonus worthy. That's like one reaaaaaally drawn out DEILD chain  :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2nd attempt at Bonus task - 
I was dreaming about a ghost playing some twisted little fear game with me and I realized that this was too ridiculous to not be a dream, so I became lucid and the dream almost instantly faded to black. I had read something that CanisLucidus did in one of his dreams the other day (spellcasting 101), "I'm sort of prancing around on the carpet using just the balls of my feet. It's very dainty-looking and super un-macho but the sensation on my feet's very vivid". When I first read that I thought it was hilarious so I had to try it. So I started doing it in this void of blackness, while trying to imagine a place to be and it really helped to increase the vividness of the dream I was making.

Christmas Past:
I waited outside for the Christmas past ghost to come talk to me, and I saw the same dream lady from my previous Christmas past dream, Amelia, walk out of some dense trees. She gave me a hug and we were instantly outside my childhood home. I walked inside with her and there were presents everywhere, a giant feast, and my parents were so lively and happy. I couldn't believe how wonderful everything felt. I looked around and I couldn't see my old dog anywhere. I was my little kid self at this point, and I asked my mom where she was and  she told me, "David, don't you remember, she died a few months ago". It was my first Christmas without having her there and I started bawling my eyes out. I was heartbroken. I also remember that there were giant dough pretzels everywhere in shape of knots; knots are my dream symbol for an unresolved problem. 

Then the dream faded to black again, so I started doing that cool little prancing on the balls of my feet to generate the next dream.

Christmas Present:
The dream started outside of my childhood home, I asked the dream for the ghost of Christmas present to come show me things. I heard a loud, ominous, booming voice ask me, "Do you want the priest or the judge?" I responded, "The priest, I guess". The voice said, "We'll just give you both".
A priest and a judge in cheesy 90's Christmas sweaters came out of the house and started talking to me. I asked them why I needed two Christmas present ghosts, and they told me that they were actually the same person.

They made a door in the wall and opened it up to a school. I was there, working constantly, not really enjoying Christmas. Then the school faded into these charity organizations where people were helping the homeless and some people were teaching little kids cool things. Everybody looked so happy, while there I was, miserable, working away at some school. The ghosts asked me if I was done there and if I was ready to go? I woke up

I really wanted to try the third one, but I couldn't fall back asleep, so I'll just have to try it again tonight

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I told the policeman how i escaped the gungsters and found that i couldn't remember how i sat in that car. I thought that such situation might be in a dream, made RC,went out and decided to make TOTM with a present. I went back and ask the policeman for a new year present. He gave me 2 saluts and one candle. I set fire first one with my palm, but it didn't work. There wasn't any light. I upset a bit and set fire second one and wanted him to work and it gave me wonderfull fireworks with hearts! I enjoyed it and awoke.

----------


## vasiona

I randomly remembered this thread in my lucid dream the night before last, but as I'd only skimmed over it and not really thought about it, I couldn't properly remember what the tasks were.  :tongue2:  Transforming into a wolf was the only thing that came to mind, but for some reason I ended up transforming into a dog instead (it felt strange having four legs, though...a lot stranger than I expected. I'll have to try the wolf one sometime, too.) A little later in the same dream, I was trying to remember the tasks again when a DC gave me a present. I hadn't asked her first, though, so I didn't count it. The present was a box of random pieces of wood. She held them out to me and told me to take one shortly before I woke up.

Last night I decided to properly look at the thread and plan to try out some of the tasks. I think I just about completed basic i and advanced i, but the dream got a little out of control:





> On a jutting but stable part of the cliff, I see one of the trees, and through its dry branches and leaves, a man’s face. He’s a grown man, but the face is plain and almost childlike, smooth and hairless. He seems distant, never quite looking directly at me, but calm. For a few moments I watch him, not wanting to disturb him, but then I remember the task of the month and my desire to interact with him and see what he says or does overcomes this reluctance. “May I have a present?” I ask him, a little hazily, and he turns his head to look almost straight at me, but not quite. The next moment, without words, he holds something out towards me. I accept it, thank him, and look more closely at what he’s given me. It appears to be a fillet made of some kind of meat substitute. It looks dry and unappetising but I suppose I should try to eat it anyway.
> 
> The outside is a little tough when I bite into it, but the insides slimy. I chew, and look at what’s inside — I see pepper, onion, and what I think are tiny pieces of raw ham. It doesn’t taste as horrible as it looks, like cooked pepper with a faint hint of a meaty taste, but I’m really not sure why I’m eating it anyway and starting to remember the next task, so I forget about it and move on over the cliffs again, not wanting to try closing my eyes yet but liking the idea of trying to find a place where it’s snowing. 
> 
> Flying along the beaches, before long I come to one that is covered in a thin layer of snow (and the snow is still falling, slowly) — and beyond that two adjoining beaches which are covered in a much thicker layer of snow which stays there as I approach, despite it being right next to the sea. As I get closer to the first beach, though, thinking of the snowman, I realise that there are already snowmen there, apparently forming themselves. There are many of them, and some of them are beginning to move. Since it doesn’t look like there’s much space to make another, I fly over to the next beach.
> 
> There’s space here but as I land I become aware of the shuddering noise of footsteps on the ground — at the edges of my vision I start to see passing figures in snow and realise that the snowmen on the other beach are still forming themselves, getting bigger, even leaving the beach now. Hurried because I feel that the dream is going to end soon and like I’m losing control, I start to form my own snowman, easily scooping up the snow into his shape rather than making him in the normal way. He forms much too easily and quickly, partly by himself, but I think I can say I had at least some part in making him. For some reason he’s wearing orange gloves (which I guess he formed himself, because I didn’t put them there.) I stretch out my hand towards him and he shakes it with his own orange-gloved one. He looks confused, and as though he’s trying to look over my shoulder. The footsteps come closer. The dream wavers, and then fades.



The man on the cliff and giant snowmen on a beach (lucid) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm kind of tempted to try the snowman one again as the end of the dream got so hazy and felt somehow incomplete. I'll definitely try the others next time I'm lucid  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Almost..
12/11
2:00am I became a wolf easy enough, I was already a wolf when I got there.. but I did not eat the rabbit, There were other wolves and we ran, Over the hills and snow and woods we ran free as birds and I asked another wolf why we were running but he didn't even notice me and we ran and ran, (I don't think wolves communicate) Then I woke up and went to the kitchen and got coffee and took it to the computer and then woke up in bed and started over back to the kitchen again.......

----------


## StephL

First of all - I stumbled over these absolutely gorgeous podcasts from Ophelia, CanisLucidus and also RareCola (is that the correct name..?)!
They are incredible - now I just need a lucid and try all these interesting things!!







> Thanks!    No, this isn't something I do all that often, but it does happen occasionally when I'm super confident.  I get a little theatrical in those dreams, ha ha...



I like it!





> Yeah, I don't know what the orange alien would have tasted like but now it's seeming like that would have been the smarter thing to try considering how the skunk tasted.  
> 
> And right, as soon as I rolled over and started the mantra, the in-dream WILD began.  Now keep in mind that this took placed during an NLD, and I've found (and I think you will too) that if you can convince yourself to begin a WILD attempt during an NLD, you'll immediately start transitioning into a lucid dream.  I never instantly transition like this if I go from fully awake, but if you're already dreaming, WILD attempts are generally 100% and immediately successful.  It's pretty awesome!



Ah - now I understand better - pretty cool way to do a WILD from a NLD!!





> Ha ha, thanks!  I felt so hardcore after spending a lucid dream eating flatulence-flavored skunk... so worth it to finally get to try the wolf transformation!    Highly recommended to anyone who is considering it!  Just choose your prey more wisely than I did.



Will - hopefully - do!


Aaand: Congratulation you winged ones!!
 :armflap: 

Lovely CharlesD - none of your business...
And anotherdreamer - this is some serious dreaming you do there - I wish I was as good one day!!
Loving your fireworks with hearts, she!!
And the four feet hint as well vasiona - will try to have 4 feet - even if I do not manage the wolf this month.


*Aand: Sorry - sort of - I did this in the comp-thread as well - but I wanted to ask you regular and experienced LDers - if you have some spare LD time for science - check out the lower link in my sig...*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Okay, I did the 3rd part of the Bonus task (ghost of Christmas future), one of the darkest lucid dreams I've had in awhile. Just warning you!

Christmas future ghost:
After I became lucid, the dream faded to darkness again, and the dreamworld re-materialized at a crossroads. There were bushes on all sides, and trees that blocked out most of the light except for a few beams that would shine through and light up the paths. I tried to escape from going down one of the paths but the bushes were all connected by thick spider webs and that freaked me out a little bit. The Christmas future ghost appeared on one of the darker paths. 

She led me into this house that had all of my family in it, and they were all celebrating and getting completely trashed. But I wasn't there. Then she made a door in the wall and led me through it into another house. This house was cold and I got the distinct feeling that it was my house. She left me there until I woke up. I looked around and there was something very peculiar about this house; there were no distinguishing characteristics about it. There were no photos, nothing on the walls, nothing in the house was alive (no plants or pets or family). It reminded me of Sam Spade's apartment in the movie The Maltese Falcon. The only defining part of the house was a briefcase that was laying on the floor. There was also a very pervading feeling of loneliness in there. I woke up only about 15 minutes ago and I can still feel that lonely feeling, it's awful  ::D: 

But yea, that was the 3rd part of the bonus tasks. I definitely realized a few things, as painful as it might have been to experience.

----------


## StephL

Hehe - now you triggered a picture in my head of a wolf with a cup of coffee in front of your computer - nice woblybil!





> I definitely realized a few things, as painful as it might have been to experience.



This above sounds like something very valuable - and congratulation on the full quintet - whoop whooop!!

:bravo:

----------


## Maxis

Just did my first ToTM since joining this site!  ::D:  I sure hope I'm doing this right (correct me if I'm wrong!). I had done it a couple nights ago (and had only read the tasks hours before, I got pretty lucky) but since it's a bad habit of mine to write out things really long I didn't have time to write the DJ entry, oops.

Anyway, I did basic I and advanced II. I attempted advanced I as well since I had extra time in the dream, but it failed when I got side-tracked by other DCs. Most of the dream was irrelevant to the tasks (and like I said, the DJ entry is long), so I'll just post excerpts here:


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



It was the moment I saw all the people walking around that I suddenly recalled the task of the month. I remembered having to ask someone for a present, so at the end of one hall, I went up to a lady with long blonde hair and brown eyes, dressed casually, who looked like she was in her mid-20s, and asked politely, Can I have a Christmas present, please?
She smiled at me, although I somehow got the idea that the smile was a little bit condescending. She said of course and led me down the hall to a row of shelves with loads of items, as if in a store, that I hadnt noticed before. It was clear I was also trying to recall the other ToTMs as well, as she then picked up and held a pair of snow white jean shorts for me, and went to explaining, These shorts will help you stay hidden in the snow, incase you ever need to. Use them wisely.
Immediately I was flooded with twenty questions. Clearly shes referencing to the Arctic Wolf-related task, but I cant wear shorts as a wolf, can I? And wont those shorts be really cold to wear in the snow since my legs will be completely bare? When will I get to use these? Why is she giving me white shorts anyway? Why are dreams so weird?
Oh, well, whatever. A gifts a gift, so I nodded and took the pair of shorts and said, Thank you.
Merry Christmas, she replied, giving her doll-like smile once more before running off.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



I rarely ever transform into something else and therefore I was mostly winging it when I attempted to turn into an Arctic wolf. My plan was to run around the snowy field and set the expectation that I would transform into one whilst I did, so I ran through the snow, paying attention to my arms in front of me and willing them to turn into paws. For a good 10 seconds it didnt work, but I kept my confidence up until eventually I saw my arms transition into snowy white paws and was able to run on all four legs. Success!
I slowed down and immediately pressed down against the snow, trying not to be seen by anything nearby. I immediately wished that there were trees around, as there was no place for me to hide except behind a stone that lay in the middle of the snow. I started heading towards it until I noticed a small brown bear in my peripheral vision to my right. I turned my head towards it the moment I spotted it and pressed my body down against the snow once again, hoping not to be spotted. Unfortunately (most likely due to my fear), the bear had seen me right then (bet you wish you had those shorts now, huh Maxis?), and gave me a growl as it padded towards me. Although Id probably usually run away in these cases, I somehow felt a new sense of strength and courage as a wolf, so I launched myself towards it instead, resulting in a battle between us in the snow until I eventually killed it with a swift bite to the neck without even a scratch.
Smirking at my victory, I decided this bear would be my prey. Hey, I killed it, right? With my paw I ripped out a piece of its fur and flesh and started curiously nibbling at it. The taste was sweet and very salty, like salted apple slices, and I quite liked it. The texture on the other hand, was squishy and slimy, and though I could manage to swallow the piece down, I was repulsed by it and after a few more bites eventually decided to leave the bear for some other animals who dont mind yucky textures to eat. With that, I left the bear in the middle of the snow-covered fields, transforming back into a human with ease as I turned around and began heading back into the building. Advanced task done.




Full DJ entry: A very long LD: ToTMs, lots of snow, and a rather interesting trio of sisters. (First entry!) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I had a lot of fun doing this, I think I'll do ToTMs more often.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ WOW!!!! Great job on the tasks, especially the advanced. You guys make me really jonesing to try it!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> First of all - I stumbled over these absolutely gorgeous podcasts from Ophelia, CanisLucidus and also RareCola (is that the correct name..?)!
> They are incredible - now I just need a lucid and try all these interesting things!!



Thanks so much, Steph, I'm really glad that you enjoyed the podcasts!   ::content:: 

Oh, by the way, the lower link in your sig (the one about the study) didn't work for me.  It looks like it might be accidentally pointing to a reply page.

----------


## StephL

Uuups - thanks CanisLucidus: this is it: http://www.dreamviews.com/research/1...ml#post2066049

----------


## woblybil

Completed basic 1 and 2......
12/12
3:30pm                 (Vivid Lucid)
It all began in an afternoon nap in my apartment...I was wakened from my nap by painters wanting to get in and paint but I said i'm going to a party and need a shower first and they said ok, They had to get paint first anyway so I looked for the shower and it was gone and went out into the hall and down it to another hall and that does not exist and said this is a dream but continued looking for a shower and found it way at the end and showered thinking how nice the water felt and then I had nothing to put on but the bedroom should be right there so I opened the door and more hallway, littered with baskets etc and I started down it naked and people were coming then saw a tan shirt on the floor and picked it up to hold over myself and went on back to the apartment and heard something running in the bathroom and wondered if the painters had done something and a strange machine was humming away and said to myself this is not even my apartment but my bedroom was where it belonged so I got pants and shirt and went back into the hall which was now full of people in a hurry and it led to a huge lobby like a hotel with a triangle of comfortable seats and revolving doors but then it started to fade so I thought I'll try spinning for once and thought it didn't work but then things came into focus and I thought about girls naturally and a bunch of people on roller skates came down the hall but they were all boys and then a bunch of girls on bicycles came racing past wearing skirts and I sat in one of the seats so I could see up the skirts and saw only a couple with red underpants and one with white then they were gone and it faded so I spun again and thought i'm supposed to do a task but couldn't remember one at first and I was spinning with my eyes closed and remembered the ten second one so I spun with them closed at least that long then opened them wide and things came back still in the lobby and then looked for a possible Santa Claus to get a present but no Santa so I went to the revolving doors and a bunch of girls were leaving a party and had party hats on and I stopped a tall thin one with a hat and asked if she would give me her hat for Christmas but she looked reluctant to give it up and I told it was for a task in a lucid dream so she took it off and handed it to me and I gave it back saying I know you really want to keep it and the dream task is done so I don't need it now and she put it on and went out the revolving door and about then I thought i'm never going to recall all of this .. (God this thing is just starting) It started to fade and  spun again with my eyes forced open and it was dizzying but in a moment I was back by the door with many people coming and going and I saw one I recognized as a lucid dreamer and said Holy Shit, Are we both dreaming? (I left out the gooey)
and spun again and I heard the cat purring in my ear and said get out of here cat and tried to push the button on the recorder that was not in my hand and said i'm still dreaming but it startled me awake then I got the recorder,  No cat either..  :smiley:

----------


## she

I made a snowman. It was funny.And could speak!


 Then i stood up and went outside through the wall. I wanted to make TOTM with snowman. There was little snow on the ground, but enough on the car. I made a small snowman and took it on the ground and animated. It had a big mouth like snowman in "frozen" and instead of feet it had gloves. And it was funny when it mooved with its gloves)) It said - look! Opened his mouth (it had a blue tongue) and got a piece of lego from the mouth. 
Then i decided to make a snowstorm. I made strong wind and even a tornado, but there wasn't snow, so it was only strong wind. I thought that it counts like first of three step task and i can make a snowstorm next time. I turn around and found that my wind destroyed my snowman. I made it again, it was alive.

----------


## Nfri

I received a gift from dc!  :Awesome Dance:  :Awesome Dance: 
night one <competition> - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Funny enough, I complete the harder of the basic tasks first.  





> He handed me a red plastic cup, and tol me it was cookies and creme. I tilt it in my mouth, but nothing comes out. Suddenly, a burst of flavor fills my mouth and throat. I had to shut my eyes in ecstacy.
> 
> Right then, I remembered Basic Task II. I slowly counted to 10 with my fingers, still drinking from the air in the cup. When my eyes opened, the room had shifted yet again.
> 
> I was in the far corner, the room darker now. A light hum and a gentle glow permeated my senes, prompting me to go investigate. It was a computer hooked up to a toaster.



Full entry here: [DILD] Hunted Soldiers/Shifting Room - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StephL

Soo happy - 7 days nothing - and now I even managed a task!
Also the "harder" basic one.

 ::fly:: 

Bit weird - I had be-mantrad and visualized and so on my most frequent dream-signs in the day - and also put intent on all but that task.
What made me lucid, was ironically one of my dream-signs, which I hadn´t worked on: being naked in public.
I thought - noo way would I be naked here - bam!

Was obvious - needed no RCing - buut: I did the hand-looking again - and first I thought - wow - they are perfect from the get-go - no need for staring them sharp - but when I counted fingers - I had one more on the right hand!
Now I´m not sure, if it was because I expected it or not - but it was an interesting sight.

And then - an attractive guy, who was standing there with a friend - came up to me - hugged me, lifted me and started swirling me around.
That´s when I closed my eyes - spontaneously - and remembered the task - and kept them closed and counted.
All the while being hugged and swirled, which felt wonderful.
And when I opened them - he put me down - and there was still the dream - so I guess it counts - even if I woke up maybe only some seconds afterwards..?
This eye-closing can be great, if you have something to feel!!


Will journal and count out for the comp later - soo happy, it started working again!!

 :Bliss:

----------


## Nazrax

Well, I hadn't intended to try Basic 2 - if anything, I'd been hoping for Advanced 1 - but it just sort of happened last night:





> We're sitting on the floor, looking out the window. A couple of bulky men are standing outside the window. Beyond them is the parking lot and road, and beyond the road is a steep embankment going up. My wife and I are sitting right next to each other, my right arm pressed against her left. I remember the task to close my eyes for ten seconds. I get an odd feeling of excitement, that I'll be doing something I know I shouldn't be doing, but I KNOW it'll go well. I close my eyes and start counting. I focus on the feeling of my wife against my side and on the memory of what I saw. I almost see a kind of "after image". The men's shirts particularly stand out as blobs of color. I reach 10 and open my eyes. As far as I can tell, nothing has changed. I consider trying it again, except visualizing a different scene with my eyes closed; but I don't do it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

See that's cool Nazrax. Even if I just look away then back at something, it totally changes or morphs. I can't imagine what closing my eyes for ten seconds will do. I'm excited to try it though, as much as I was to try going through mirrors.

So congrats!

----------


## StephL

It did morph with me, too actually - rather scenery disappeared - only he was left when I opened my eyes - and not sure, if the same one - but somehow I thought yes.
I remember it something like this - eyes open - seeing somebody still holding me and both of us turning around - not he turning me - and then waking up.
I wrote _put me down_, but now that I think of it - I remember, that we rotated - but I cannot remember a ground - damn memory - I am not sure now..



Edit to not double post - this snowman business is seemingly evading me - again I wanted to - this time not shouting out something, just very, very much expecting it.
First there was a tree in the distance - like a birch - white branches - so I thought to myself - this is snow, and back there it is snowing. It started snowing instantly - also on me, a bit of a distance away from that tree - this was much easier and faster and more snow than the last time - it stayed on the ground from the beginning on, too.
I knelt down - made a small ball of it - maybe 20 cm diameter - and then the doorbell rang irl..
Good that I had a bit of a LD before that - I didn´t even get really mad about being ripped out of it..

Lucid - Again No Animated Snowman - But Some Fun With Summoning - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> Hehe - now you triggered a picture in my head of a wolf with a cup of coffee in front of your computer - nice woblybil!



Damn Snowman.......There may really be a wolf with a cup of coffee right now.. 
I went to a Spaghetti dinner put on by some old hens in town and one of them showed us a little dancing snowman that sang a song, Fulla da spagetts I went home and took a nap and there sure as hell was the snowman waiting for me but I didn't make him or animate him,  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

Finally remembered to do TOTM in dream, done basic #2  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



[COLOR="#FF0000"]There was some game/2D scene, two Starbound players were fighting on the bridge over lava. Equipment of one of them was weaker but he somehow manages to defeat other player. He returns in stronger armor and weapons covered in fire, they start dueling with bows. Then one of them drops the bow and i suddenly wake up there's some DC and i feel that i am dreaming, then i wake up again and get up. Dream is pretty unstable and i accidentally close eyes for a bit, that reminds me of TOTM and i close them again, and count to 10. On 10 there's weird sound and i find myself teleported to a different place, which is kinda weird small room. Then i wake up again twice.

----------


## Xanous

So I've been doing my own thing lately but have kept some of these tasks as a backup plan. This morning I decided to go with the Basic i. Ask a DC for a gift. It turned out to be a really long and vivid dream with a smarter than usual DC.


*Spoiler* for _Basic i_: 



]I am now in what looks like a waiting room lobby full of people. As I stroll through, I spot an extremely beautiful blonde woman lounging in an arm chair. The room darkens save for a beam of light on the woman. She appears to be from the 40's era but looks strangely like an older version of a Disney star who's name escapes me at the moment. I stop dead in my tracks with my jaw on the floor. I timidly approach the woman having real anxiety and shyness. When I get close she looks up at me. I am barely able to speak at first but my words suddenly rush out at the end, "Um hey. Um so...do you have a gift for me?" I give a nervous smile.
She smiles and nods, "Mmmm Hmmm."
I suddenly lose my nervousness at the prospect of sex, "Oh do you?"
She just rolls her eyes and gets up moving to the other side of the room. There is very large purse or cloth bag on a chair. She reaches in then pauses, "Wait. Do you have a gift for me?"
Shit! I am at a loss and begin to act like the guys in the elevator. I pat my pockets finding nothing but suddenly remember that I can just summon something. For some reason I don't want to be a show-off so I use expectation to find a gift sitting in the room. I turn around and there is a couch with people on it. I walk to the end and expect to find the present sitting on the other side. I push past a woman in a chair and reach down hoping it will appear. My hands grasp on a small box and it materializes before my eyes. It's neatly wrapped in white paper with green and red ornaments on it. Yes!

As I walk the package back to the woman I think that I had better decide what the gift is. I don't want it to be something lame. Judging by the size, I decide it should be jewellery. She's now holding a medium sized box wrapped in red paper with green stripes. We quickly exchange gifts and I tear into mine right away. It's a white box with some writing on it that looks a lot like a board game. I squint to read the yellow writing: NATIONAL LAMPOONS AND BREAKFAST CLUB TRIVIA. I ask if this is a board game and she nods smiling. "Thanks!", I say.
She now unwraps her gift revealing a black felt box. (The type you would expect to have jewellery in) Then, she asks an odd question, "Where does it go?"
I am confused and not sure I understand, "What?"
She repeats herself more clearly now, "Where... does... it go?"
Still thinking she is being very odd, I think "necklace" and trace a line on her chest near her neck. I answer, "Right there."
She smiles and begins to open the box as I take the seat next to her. She pauses, "Is it Lavender Ruby?"
I picture a white gold necklace with purple gems. Wonder what the hell is wrong with this woman I answer, "Well, It's um purple. Amethyst, I think."
She lifts the lid only slightly and quickly closes it looking a little disappointed.
Guessing her thoughts, I ask, "You're going to return it aren't you?"
Without looking at me, she gives a slight nod.
I become annoyed and a little hurt at this, "Why are you being a bitch in my dream?"
Her only response is a playful pouty-lipped-look. I feel bad about calling her a bitch and hug her then we kiss. The kiss feels odd and I suddenly break away.




Full dream: Hard To Please - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmao xanous. I kinda want the board game now! I will read the whole dream after work because I feel like the quoted part ended too soon...

Anyway congrats!!

----------


## Xanous

Lol Yes. It was looooong and detailed.

----------


## imrossed

I like 3/4 did the basic task! A DC helped me remember the task...

"I then remembered a task of the month to ask a character for a present. I ran up to one of the people around me, but was interrupted by two girls. One young one, one who was older and familiar. The young one asked me something but the older one said I had to do something to get the gift I wanted and held out a little wrapped gift. So we like got on a motorcycle or something because we started going somewhere really fast and I asked what the present was. I opened it and inside was a mask. It was purplish pink, had a beak on it, and apparently allowed me to fly she said. It kind of looked like it had three eyes too. I stared at it hoping that I would remember so I could draw it later, but the details of it shifted and were slightly unclear. "

----------


## Highlander

Basic task (i)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/high...96-dild-53686/

----------


## StephL

> So I've been doing my own thing lately but have kept some of these tasks as a backup plan. This morning I decided to go with the Basic i. Ask a DC for a gift. It turned out to be a really long and vivid dream with a smarter than usual DC.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic i_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ]I am now in what looks like a waiting room lobby full of people. As I stroll through, I spot an extremely beautiful blonde woman lounging in an arm chair. The room darkens save for a beam of light on the woman. She appears to be from the 40's era but looks strangely like an older version of a Disney star who's name escapes me at the moment. I stop dead in my tracks with my jaw on the floor. I timidly approach the woman having real anxiety and shyness. When I get close she looks up at me. I am barely able to speak at first but my words suddenly rush out at the end, "Um hey. Um so...do you have a gift for me?" I give a nervous smile.
> She smiles and nods, "Mmmm Hmmm."
> ...



Hahahaha - "NATIONAL LAMPOONS AND BREAKFAST CLUB TRIVIA" boardgame!!





> Lmao xanous. *I kinda want the board game now!* I will read the whole dream after work because I feel like the quoted part ended too soon...
> 
> Anyway congrats!!



Me too - thought exactly that before reading your post!

----------


## Chicken

Today I was really happy because I did basic task 1, maybe it doesn't seem much but I hadn't had a lucid dream for at least 6 months. I wanted to get started again and was reading on DV for some motivation and also read the TOTM because I like the tasks you guys make up.

Here goes; I was walking in my hometown and it was warm and sunny, in an instant I knew I was dreaming and did a quick RC to be sure. Then I remembered the basic task and saw a man riding a bicycle and holding a present. I didn't have to ask for it because he just puts it on the ground and cycles away. It was a big present with a nice wrapping, I pick it up and open it, inside there are lots of brownies and cupcakes and I start eating. 
I guess I was hungry when I dreamed about it  :;-):

----------


## Sensei

breaking a dry spell of not sleeping - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Closed my eyes for 10 seconds.

----------


## StephL

Wow once more BrandonBoss - just read it!!
Aand - loving your sig, Chicken - is that from a movie? And if - which one?


gimmesmiley.gif

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Aand - loving your sig, Chicken - is that from a movie? And if - which one?



It's Doctor Who of course!

----------


## StephL

Thanks - which one?

----------


## notHuman

Completed basic task I.... Kind of?

"I know you were sent here from the devil." The dog spoke, but it was jumbled and hard to hear. I threw the dog into the lake to drown. When i turn around and see a random lady, I remember I am dreaming and remember basic task i. I ask this lady "Can I have a present?" And the lady says "A present?! You have pissed me off. Here's your present." This is where she proceeds to strangle me. I kick her to the ground, and lose some lucidity.

The Devil's Closet - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

A present is a present?  ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HAHahaaa, sounds like you got it.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Not sure if this counts but I think I completed the basic 1 task of asking a DC for a gift. Here is my dream:

After about 30 minutes of petting my cat I am allowed to fall back asleep. Before I roll over in bed I tell my self to do a rc because I am dreaming. Of course I do the nose plug, but I can not quite get my fingers on my nose so I switch to the hand rc and count my fingers. At first there is only 5 but as I count the 3rd finger more start to show up. I get excited again but tell my self to calm down before I wake. When I exit the room again I try to remember another task. I deiced to try and get a gift from a dc again. As I am walking down the stairs I get excited again that I am dreaming in the new home. When I get to the bottom hubs calls out to me from the living room. I tell him not to worry about what I am doing because I am dreaming. I open the front door and walk out amazed to see I bunch of people camped out in the field. I love this and deiced to walk up to one and ask them for a gift. At first the male dc it confused then say oh yah I do have these to give you from a friend. He hands me three stacked round tins. The top one has what I assume is my name and look at the label, it says it is dark chocolate covered something. I try to open the tin but end up squishing it. I wonder if this is enough to say I complete the task and soon forget the totm. I turn to leave this group but get an idea. I turn back to the male dc I asked the gifts for. I ask him if he knows a person named U. He asks me why I am looking for him. I tell him no reason just wanted to meet him. I then ask if he knows M he gets up set about this a tries to dismiss me by walking away. I call after him what about A do you know her? Now most of the people in the camp are getting worried and trying to leave. I lost lucidity here. I follow the male dc I was talking to with another female dc by my side he calls over his shoulder to stop following him. I tell him not until her answers my questions and tells me where they are. We look to the side of this dirt mountain we are walking on to see some cars come racing to a stop. I get the dream knowledge these please are after me. So I turn and run telling the others to follow me I know a way out. Somehow I run into a building and find some stairs and start running down them as fast as I can. When I finally get to the bottom I exit out into an office lobby. I know this lobby from one of my other dreams. Before I can do anything else I wake

----------


## Tzologeist

I tried the white wolf one a couple night ago, but I never fully completed the transformation. I was outside in an unfamiliar area when I remembered the task. I tired to shape shift into a wolf, and I manage to make claws grow out of my finger tips, nice sharp white claws, and I could feel long fangs growing out of my mouth, and I could tell the ground was getting a little further away, not quite right, but I guess werewolf is close enough. There also wasn't any snow, but I figured just turning into a wolf at will was at least part of the task, and then I could pounce and kill something else. But no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't finish, so I gave up and decided to try one of the basic tasks again, which is the ask a dream character for a gift, as this one actually interests me even more than the wolf thing (I transform into other people and animals quite frequently during many non-lucid dreams, so it doesn't really seem especially interesting to me) I don't remember what the dream character looked like, I want to say it looked like a woman wearing winter clothes, like a scarf and a wool hat. I ask her to give me a present, and she hands me something, and I take it. It's invisible but feels like it's the shape of an egg. She never says anything. I sort of feel unsatisfied with the gift.

In a dream from last night I become lucid again, and can only remember the gift giving quest, so I try that again. This time I am given a toy bull, although the dream character calls it a cow. It's sort of like one of those stress balls, it's outside is made of a sort of gooey rubber, and filled with what feels like sand. It's brown, mostly, and sort of crummy looking, but very distinctly it's supposed to be a bull. I am happy with this gift, as I can see it and tell what it is.

----------


## StephL

The third effort for my snowman finally worked out:





> Flew around a bit - looking for snow - and it worked again, that from seeing something white - I was able to transform the landscape a bit in the difference into a winter-scene with thick snow lying on the ground.
> No need to let it snow.
> On the way - twice a DC wanted to lure me into doing something else - but I told them, I had no time.
> Then I tried to transform into an arctic wolf.
> The only thing I managed was feeling white hair growing from my body everywhere - and that took ages - somehow I gave up - thinking - common - December almost through - do at least that snowman.
> 
> And I did - a small one - maybe 40 cm all in all - but from real snow, and this time I had some stones and branches for a face and it looked nice and friendly.
> Then I animated it - that was quite easy - I just pretended it was a dancing decoration snowman already - and it started dancing - it had two snow-ball feet (not from me..) and hopped from one to the other to a melody which he somehow caused himself.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the task completion, Steph! Your determination was so strong that it affected my dream recall even before it happened. :bravo:

This is from the 25th: 





> I finally recall the snowman task. It's dark and there is already some snow on the street but it's not enough. I scan the area, looking for a place with more snow. Initially see these kids that are playing with the snow, in the process of building a snowman. I have a mix of real and false memories, where I remember that this is how Steph completed the TOTM, she built the snowman together with some kids. I don't want the task execution to be exactly the same, therefore I go to another place. 
> 
> Here there's also lots of snow on the ground, cars and there are two snowmen in progress. I'm also thinking about journalling at this point and whether it is ok to use the half-ready snowmen. I decide to add the finishing touches on one of them and decorate the head. Conveniently, there are a number of items right next to the snowmen, so I just pick up the carrot nose and also put a woolen blue hat on it. I get some sort of dream memory from the hat and remark that the snowman looks very much like D (a schoolmate, who also makes lots of appearances in my dreams, come to think about it he does wear a blue hat). Two other classmates are now here and we are discussing this, while I am also thinking about how to journal this dream. 
> 
> Without much effort and while I am not looking at him, the snowman turns into the real D and looks kind of pissed off. We irritate him more by making laughing noises behind his back. Can't recall the conversations. Another classmate appears, D is now friendlier I address them both to help me draw the wall of China.



Snowman D

OB, thank you for the Santa. Happy Holidays to all!  ::santa::  ::santa::  ::santa::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So weird, I didn't add that smiley O_O Maybe gab beat me to it, or it was already there. I was going to find one that looked like Santa's head or maybe a xmas tree or something after work.

Anyway, congrats on the snowman!

----------


## bemistaken

> The third effort for my snowman finally worked out:



You Snowman experience was so neat!  Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## imrossed

I did the basic task i with 3 days to spare! I've been trying to officially do one of these for so long! Woohoo!

"...  I remember I didn't quite complete the ToTM so I ask my DC mom who happens to be there for a present. She go grabs one out of a stack of presents that I apparently missed, and hands it to me. The wrapping paper on it was your average Christmas pattern of a color with trees all over it, and when I tore it open, there was another set of wrapping paper there, but this one was silver, and had these oval logos on it all saying "Dragon Force". I tore open this paper and inside was a box saying "Dragon Force" on it and inside the box were several dragon shaped gummies. I grabbed one and took a bite, and it tasted like a fruit roll-up. I looked underneath the dragons and there was another set of gummies that looked like transformers and also Galactus. I start laughing at the utter randomness that the gift turned out to be. ..."

----------


## Xanous

I tried the Snowman task awhile back but it fell apart pretty quickly. Oh well. You win some you lose some!

sNOwman - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Enjoy your wings for one more day folks! I have a major holiday reset today so you'll have to wait for the next TOTM and TOTY installments until tomorrow.

Use the extra day to visit the task club and submit ideas if you wish. And Happy New Year Lucid Dreamers!!!

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks! Hope you had a great time! 

Happy Lucid New Year to all!  :Party:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Enjoy your wings for one more day folks! I have a major holiday reset today so you'll have to wait for the next TOTM and TOTY installments until tomorrow.
> 
> Use the extra day to visit the task club and submit ideas if you wish. And Happy New Year Lucid Dreamers!!!



Just bumping this to the last page.

----------


## woblybil

> Enjoy your wings for one more day folks! I have a major holiday reset today so you'll have to wait for the next TOTM and TOTY installments until tomorrow.



When I saw it was still here I was going to say Mom got into the hooch and forgot to lock the door..       :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Hehe - nice - and I was thinking I got to do this today:  :armflap: 

Huge, huge Thank You Ophelia for doing this for us - do take your time by all means!!
You DV-people are soo amazing - same feeling as next door towards Scionox - and you do this month in month out!
I love your enthusiasm for elucidating your fellow dreamers - and how much time, effort and thought goes into it - that's a little monthly x-mas.
This thread is actually one of the most important factors for my progress I believe - following my workbooks on their heels closely.
I like a challenge - also I am a vain person - dragging people to my laptop to present my wiiings, once I get them - I enjoy this a lot.. ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Hehe - nice - and I was thinking I got to do this today: 
> 
> Huge, huge Thank You Ophelia for doing this for us - do take your time by all means!!
> You DV-people are soo amazing - same feeling as next door towards Scionox - and you do this month in month out!
> I love your enthusiasm for elucidating your fellow dreamers - and how much time, effort and thought goes into it - that's a little monthly x-mas.
> This thread is actually one of the most important factors for my progress I believe - following my workbooks on their heels closely.
> I like a challenge - also I am a vain person - dragging people to my laptop to present my wiiings, once I get them - I enjoy this a lot..



Zaktly.. OB and this thread is what keeps me going on lucid dreaming.. As for the wings I just eat them  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

> Zaktly.. OB and this thread is what keeps me going on lucid dreaming.. As for the wings I just eat them



You eat your own wings?? eek.giftongue.gif

----------


## woblybil

> You eat your own wings?? eek.giftongue.gif



I'm from Buffalo, Wings with sauce and blue cheese dip is yummy  :tongue2: 

Task of the
 month is the only thing I have that gives my dreams a direction and makes me work at it, Anybody can have pot luck lucid's.. They're no work but no challenge either..No adventure.. Were an Elite group, I really look forward to every months new adventure.....

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Can't wait for the TOTY of 2014 and TOTM for Janurary, I joined at a good time,  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok prepare your Patron and your party hats, January TOTMs are coming up!

And here they are: *http://www.dreamviews.com/task-month...ml#post2071242*

----------

